# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Deer seen during South Island Tiki Tour

## erniec

Took these photos during a Tiki Tour around the South Island.
11am in the morning.
From a public road.

----------


## erniec

Oops ended up in wrong section meant to be in Magazine.
How do you move it?.

----------


## P38

Dunno

Nice pics just the same.

Cheers 
Pete

----------


## Chur Bay

Cool.  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice pics.
From a public road but on private property I am guessing?

----------


## oraki

:Wink: Farmed deer. Can see the fence. Not taken in South Island, grounds not steep enough. Sun doesn't shine like that. Nothing like them down here. Nothing to see here, keep moving, don't stop, come on, on your way :Thumbsup:

----------


## erniec

Yes thats right.
No deer fencing for miles.

Saw another couple on crop middle of quite intensive farming they were in extremely good nick.
Guess they could have been escapees but they also didnt appear to be tagged.

----------


## erniec

> Farmed deer. Can see the fence. Not taken in South Island, grounds not steep enough. Sun doesn't shine like that. Nothing like them down here. Nothing to see here, keep moving, don't stop, come on, on your way


Its ok I am back home.
They were pretty safe only had camera.
Hind looked a bit skinny.

----------


## oraki

> ...........Hind looked a bit skinny.


Looks to be pretty good for here. All skinny things. Much better to stay up North Island. Better conditioned, easier hunting....... :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

Nice to see them in places like that.

----------


## Ernie

Almost exactly the same kind of place I saw a bunch of hinds while driving past. Not Any where in the current earthquake area by any chance ??

----------


## sometimes

:Cool:

----------

